# émulateur



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir

Dans le titre ce ce forum, il est question d'émulateurs.

Où peut-on en trouver qui me permettraient de faire tourner des vieux (1994 par ex !!!)  CD ?

Je suis sous léopard.

Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

Tu as essayé Sheepshaver ? 

Cela dit, ne t'attends pas à des miracles, j'ai des applis qui tournent sous Classic mais pas avec Sheepshaver, mais j'en ai aussi une qui ne tourne pas sous Classic, mais qui tourne avec SheepShaver !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as essayé Sheepshaver ?
> 
> Cela dit, ne t'attends pas à des miracles, j'ai des applis qui tournent sous Classic mais pas avec Sheepshaver, mais j'en ai aussi une qui ne tourne pas sous Classic, mais qui tourne avec SheepShaver !



Oui j'ai essayé avec "le Louvre" de 1994 de la RMN
Ca ne marche pas
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2009)

Ben désolé, alors, c'est le seul que je connaisse, qui ne nécessite pas d'avoir un vrai vieux Mac sous la main pour récupérer une image de sa Rom ! 

Sinon, le site le plus complet que je connaisse sur ce sujet, c'est celui ci, jettes y un &#339;il !


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2009)

Perso, j'ai un vieux StarMax en 9.1 relié en VNC. Ca fonctionne nickel avec Léo.
On trouve ces vieux PPC en don, en particulier dans ce fil.
Je sais, c'est pas de l'émulation, c'est du hardware (mais juste une unité centrale type desktop, ça ne prend pas trop de place). Et c'est une solution quasi gratuite !


----------



## Vivid (10 Juin 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, j'ai un vieux StarMax en 9.1 relié en VNC. Ca fonctionne nickel avec Léo.
> On trouve ces vieux PPC en don, en particulier dans ce fil.
> Je sais, c'est pas de l'émulation, c'est du hardware (mais juste une unité centrale type desktop, ça ne prend pas trop de place). Et c'est une solution quasi gratuite !



oui pas con !


----------



## ciloo-electro (12 Juin 2009)

bonsoir!

l'un de vous saurait il faire tourner basilisk II sur mac? ou bien sheepsahver, mais lorsque je lance ce dernier, il plante, il répond plus quoi. solution??^^

merci!

pour répondre à ta question halbert, il existe plusieurs émulateurs pour ça, mais le jour ou t'arrives à en faire tourner un tu m'appelles, parce que moi j'y arrive pas!!
il y a donc basilisk II
sheepshaver
Vmac
mini Vmac

il te faudra donc une rom (tu cherches vmac.rom sur google) et une image disque valable, ce que je n'ai PAS trouvé! grrr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

ciloo-electro a dit:


> pour répondre à ta question halbert, il existe plusieurs émulateurs pour ça, mais le jour ou t'arrives à en faire tourner un tu m'appelles, parce que moi j'y arrive pas!!
> il y a donc basilisk II
> sheepshaver
> Vmac
> mini Vmac



Alors, sur le fond, du moins, Sheepshaver et Basilisk II, c'est la même chose, et vMac ou minivMac, sont très proches l'un de l'autre aussi.


de ces quatre là, pour autant que je sache, seul Sheepshaver permet de s'affranchir de la nécessité de disposer d'un vrai Mac pour en extraire une image de la Rom, en effet, il peut émuler des systèmes plus récents que les autres, et donc fonctionner avec un fichier "Mac OS Rom" fourni avec les systèmes à partir au moins du 8.6 (peut-être même à partir du 8.1, je ne sais plus).

Pour ta gouverne, j'ai pu faire fonctionner trois des quatre que tu cites (Basilisk II, mais il y a longtemps, sur PC), mini vMac, plus récemment, sur un PowerBook Wallstreet, avec une image de Rom de Mac+ ou SE, je ne me souviens plus, et sheepShaver est toujours en service sur deux de mes machines actuelles, sous Mac OS 8.6 sur une, et 9.1 sur l'autre.

Donc, oui, il est possible de les faire fonctionner !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Juin 2009)

ciloo-electro a dit:


> il te faudra donc (...) une *image disque valable*, ce que je n'ai PAS trouvé! grrr...



une image disque de quoi ?...ce ne serait pas plutôt: une Rom valable ? Sheepshaver semble en effet marcher plus ou moins bien selon la ROM installée, la plus efficace est la Mac OS ROM Update 1.0 (mais qui nécessite d'avoir un Mac PPC, pour l'extraire)

est-ce que tu as essayé l*es dernières versions de Sheepshaver* ? (plus facile à installer, avec l'interface aqua)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> une image disque de quoi ?...ce ne serait pas plutôt: une Rom valable ? Sheepshaver semble en effet marcher plus ou moins bien selon la ROM installée, la plus efficace est la Mac OS ROM Update 1.0 (mais qui nécessite d'avoir un Mac PPC, pour l'extraire)



Tiens, ça faisait longtemps, toi  

Comme je le disais plus haut, il fonctionne aussi très bien avec les fichiers "Mac OS Rom fournis avec les systèmes tournant sur les Mac "new world".



Joachim du Balay a dit:


> est-ce que tu as essayé l*es dernières versions de Sheepshaver* ? (plus facile à installer, avec l'interface aqua)



Effectivement, c'est celle ci que j'ai utilisé, aucun tatonnement, j'ai suivi les instructions, ça a fonctionné du premier coup !


----------



## ciloo-electro (13 Juin 2009)

Bah... j'ai téléchargé ton fichier, et euh, ya deux icones, j'ai essayé de clqiuer sur les deux mais... rien ne se passe!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> une image disque de quoi ?...ce ne serait pas plutôt: une Rom valable ? Sheepshaver semble en effet marcher plus ou moins bien selon la ROM installée, la plus efficace est la Mac OS ROM Update 1.0 (mais qui nécessite d'avoir un Mac PPC, pour l'extraire)
> 
> est-ce que tu as essayé l*es dernières versions de Sheepshaver* ? (plus facile à installer, avec l'interface aqua)



Je vais essayer, merci.
Albert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




ciloo-electro a dit:


> Bah... j'ai téléchargé ton fichier, et euh, ya deux icones, j'ai essayé de clqiuer sur les deux mais... rien ne se passe!!!!!



idem pour moi; Il y a peut-être quelque chose d'évident pour tout le monde sauf pour moi : il faut installer autre chose ?

Albert


----------



## ciloo-electro (15 Juin 2009)

n'y a t il donc personne qui puisse nous z'aider? xD


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Juin 2009)

oups ! je n'avais pas suivi le topic...

bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas, tu as bien installé l'ensemble des fichiers nécessaires dans ton dossier Sheepshaver, comme indiqué dans le manuel ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps, toi


eh oui, je me suis offert un MacBook, ça m'incite a être un peu plus actif...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> oups ! je n'avais pas suivi le topic...
> 
> bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas, tu as bien installé l'ensemble des fichiers nécessaires dans ton dossier Sheepshaver, comme indiqué dans le manuel ?
> 
> eh oui, je me suis offert un MacBook, ça m'incite a être un peu plus actif...



C'était ma question : y aurait-il quelque chose à installer évident pour tout le monde au point de ne pas en parler ?
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

Voici le contenu des deux dossiers permettant chez moi, à SheepShaver de fonctionner correctement. Il n'y a rien dans les sous dossiers fermés qui soit nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'émulateur (celui d'Applications, c'est les fichiers liés à la doc en html, et celui de Documents, c'est le dossier qui permet de communiquer avec le Mac "hôte").




Le "Mac OS Rom" est une copie de celui figurant dans le dossier système 9.2.2 de mon Pismo, si je me souviens bien, et j'émule un Mac sous 8.6 :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voici le contenu des deux dossiers permettant chez moi, à SheepShaver de fonctionner correctement. Il n'y a rien dans les sous dossiers fermés qui soit nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'émulateur (celui d'Applications, c'est les fichiers liés à la doc en html, et celui de Documents, c'est le dossier qui permet de communiquer avec le Mac "hôte").
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci

Mac OS Rom : c'est quoi ? je suis désolé d'avoir l'air ignare mais je ne sais pas. Depuis le début, visiblement, c'est le maillon qui me manque

Alabert


----------



## Joachim du Balay (19 Juin 2009)

visiblement, tu n'as pas du tout lu le "manuel" (pourtant généreusement proposé dans le dossier Sheepshaver, sur le lien que j'ai indiqué ...à quoi ça sert qu'ils se décarcassent... )

"*SheepShaver Setup Manual for Mac OS X (Tiger or Leopard)*

_To keep it simple, I will describe a setup with all files together in a folder "SheepShaver". That folder can be anywhere you like, for instance in your Home folder. If the needed files are in the same folder with SheepShaver, no full paths are required for configuration, just file names will work. (Files and folders can be renamed and/or moved to different locations afterwards, provided you make sure the new names and/or full paths to the files are entered in SheepShaver preferences.)_
_Note: Changed settings in preferences are saved when the preferences window is closed, but the changes will not take effect until the SheepShaver application is quit and launched again._
_Note: With most compatible ROM files SheepShaver for Mac OS X can only run Mac OS 8.5, 8.6, 9.0 or 9.0.4. and only generic install CDs for those Mac OS versions can be used. A system install CD provided with a new Mac will usually only install on that specific model. SheepShaver cannot run 9.1 or later._
*
The files you need in your SheepShaver folder*

*1. The SheepShaver application*

_Recent builds of SheepShaver for Mac OS X have the preferences editor built-in, so no separate SheepShaverGUI or SheepShaverPrefs application is needed anymore. With current builds you will find two versions of the SheepShaver application, one (H) using the hardware cursor and one (S) using the software cursor._
_Whether you prefer the hardware cursor version or the software cursor version is mainly a matter of taste on fast host machines. It will depend on the applications you use in SheepShaver. The hardware cursor version uses one cursor inside and outside the SheepShaver window, but does not correctly display custom cursors of some applications inside SheepShaver. The software cursor version displays all cursor images correctly, but cursors are switched between the Mac OS and the Mac OS X cursor when moving in and out of the SheepShaver window. On slow host machines the software cursor may move jerkily in SheepShaver, even to the extend of being unusable._
*2. A compatible ROM file*

_It may be difficult to get hold of a compatible ROM file as distributing bare ROM files violates Apple license agreements._
_ROM files collected from some PowerMacs may work. The "Mac OS ROM" file from a Mac OS 8.6 CD or from the Mac OS 8.6 Update may work. The ROM file from the "Mac OS ROM Update 1.0" will certainly work, but for extracting the ROM file from the Mac OS ROM Update or from the Mac OS 8.6 update you will need "TomeViewer" running in Mac OS or in Classic under Mac OS X._
_See also:
SheepShaver FAQ: http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:sheepshaver:help:faq
About Mac OS ROM Update: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60408
Extracting ROM file: http://www.open.ou.nl/hsp/Engels/SheepShaver_Help/rom_file_how_to.html
TomeViewer: http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/15295_
_Although distributing ROM files is considered illegal, when you search the web or file exchange communities, you will find downloadable ROM files ready for use._
_Note: When you have acquired a compatible ROM file, *rename it "Mac OS ROM"* (without the quotation marks) if that is not yet its name. (SheepShaver will recognise a ROM file with that name if it is in the same folder when no prefs file is yet configured.)_
*3. A folder inside the SheepShaver folder named "shared"*

*4. A keycodes file*

_The keycodes file is not needed (but does no harm either) when only a US American QWERTY keyboard layout will be used. If you did not get a keycodes file with your SheepShaver application, you can download one from my site: http://www.xs4all.nl/~ronaldpr/sheepshaverforum/keycodes.zip_
*5. A CD disk image file made from a Mac OS install CD (only needed when you will not install from a actual install CD)*

_Note: The CD disk image file (for instance a .iso file) should be locked to make sure the system will be satisfied that it is running from a CD. You can lock the file in Finder Info (command-I on the selected file and check the "locked" checkbox)._"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> visiblement, tu n'as pas du tout lu le "manuel" (pourtant généreusement proposé dans le dossier Sheepshaver, sur le lien que j'ai indiqué ...à quoi ça sert qu'ils se décarcassent... )
> 
> "*SheepShaver Setup Manual for Mac OS X (Tiger or Leopard)*
> 
> ...



J'ai vu cette page mais je n'y comprends rien ! C'est écrit pour ceux qui ont déjà compris.
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

Sinon, en résumé et en français, c'est un fichier présent dans le dossier système de Mac OS lorsqu'il est installé sur un Mac "New age". Bon sentant venir le "c'est quoi un Mac New Age", je précise : ce sont les Mac sous Open Firmware (même si cet Open Firmware est en Rom)

Tous les iMac "PowerPC" démarrant sous OS 9 en natif
Tous les PowerMac depuis le G3 blanc/bleu, pareil, démarrant sous OS 9 en natif. pour les G3 beige, à vérifier.
Tous les PowerBook depuis le "Wallstreet" (second modèle de PowerBook G3, après le Kanga, le premier à avoir eu la pomme blanche sur le capot) toujours pareil, démarrant sous OS 9 en natif
Tous les iBook one more time, démarrant sous OS 9 en natif
Tous les eMac, encore et encore, démarrant sous OS 9 en natif

Tous ces Mac n'ont pas de Rom (au sens où on l'entendait avant), ils utilisaient ce fichier macosrom présent dans leur dossier système qu'ils chargeaient en Ram.

Bien entendu, ceci oblige SheepShaver à émuler un Mac récent, pour un Mac plus ancien (et un système antérieur au 8.1 ou 8.5, je ne sais plus trop), il faut remplacer ce fichier par une image de la Rom d'un vrai Mac (en gros, d'un modèle antérieur au G3).


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Juin 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> J'ai vu cette page mais je n'y comprends rien ! C'est écrit pour ceux qui ont déjà compris.
> Albert


tu ne comprends pas... quoi ?

comment télécharger  le fichier "Mac OS ROM Update 0.1" à l'adresse indiquée dans un des liens donnés dans ce manuel (about Mac OS ROM update)?

le tuto pour en extraire la fameuse ROM avec Tomwiever, indiqué dans l'autre lien (extracting rom file) ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, en résumé et en français, c'est un fichier présent dans le dossier système de Mac OS lorsqu'il est installé sur un Mac "New age". Bon sentant venir le "c'est quoi un Mac New Age", je précise : ce sont les Mac sous Open Firmware (même si cet Open Firmware est en Rom)
> 
> Tous les iMac "PowerPC" démarrant sous OS 9 en natif
> Tous les PowerMac depuis le G3 blanc/bleu, pareil, démarrant sous OS 9 en natif. pour les G3 beige, à vérifier.
> ...


merci je vais faire bon usage de tout ceci : c'est cette histoire de ROM que je découvre.
Merci
Albert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




Joachim du Balay a dit:


> tu ne comprends pas... quoi ?
> 
> comment télécharger  le fichier "Mac OS ROM Update 0.1" à l'adresse indiquée dans un des liens donnés dans ce manuel (about Mac OS ROM update)?
> 
> le tuto pour en extraire la fameuse ROM avec Tomwiever, indiqué dans l'autre lien (extracting rom file) ?



Avec vos explications, j'y vois plus clair. Je fais ça demain et vous tiens au courant.
Merci
Albert


----------



## claude72 (20 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> pour les G3 beige, à vérifier.


Le G3 beige a une vraie ROM physique, sur une barrette interchangeable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Le G3 beige a une vraie ROM physique, sur une barrette interchangeable.



Ça je le savais, mais ce que j'ignorais, c'était le contenu de cette Rom, il s'agit bien, comme pour les PowerBook WallStreet et Lombard, d'un Open Firmware en Rom, j'ai vérifié.

Si tu n'en est pas convaincu mais que tu as un G3 beige, démarre le avec la combinaison "pomme+alt+O+F", et tu verras (moi, je l'avais testé avec le WallStreet) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2009)

Pour en revenir à SheepShaver, je viens de tester un truc auquel je ne croyais pas trop : le partage de l'adresse IP : Ben ça marche ! le WiFi de mon Mac est vu par SheepShaver comme une interface ethernet, j'ai pu me connecter à internet sous Mac OS 8.6 (bon, vu que c'est IE 4.5 que j'ai, j'ai du me contenter de Google, parce que MacGe, il me met juste le fond orange uni, le reste ne passe pas, mais ça marche.


----------



## claude72 (9 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça je le savais


Ah, bon, désolé, j'avais mal compris... je croyais que tu parlais de la présence du fichier "Mac OS ROM" dans le système...

... et (il me semble que) pour qu'il y ait un fichier "Mac OS ROM" dans le système, il faut que le Mac soit "New age" ET que le firmware ne soit pas dans une ROM physique...

... or dans un G3 beige il n'y a pas de fichier "Mac OS ROM" dans le système, puisqu'il a une ROM physique : donc tu ne peux pas aller chercher un fichier "Mac OS ROM"  dans un G3 beige !
(en revanche, le G3 blanc/bleu a le fichier MacOS ROM...)


----------



## AnN (19 Juillet 2009)

Pour répondre à Halbert, la rom d'un Mac c'est un peu comme son cerveau, sans ça, le Mac n'est pas capable de causer à ses périphériques (écran, lecteur de disquette, etc) ni au système d'exploitation, c'est un programme qui contient les instructions de base, et comme il est extrêmement important, il est protégé (read only memory), c'est-à-dire non modifiable. Quand ton disque dur est HS, tu as droit à un screen of death (le sad Mac kaputt), c'est la rom qui prend la main pour te dire une dernière chose.
La rom est dans le hardware du Mac, mais tu peux en faire une copie en utilisant le logiciel Copyrom (selon la génération du Mac, ton fichier sera plus ou moins volumineux).
SUr les site d'émulation, tu verras que la rom est souvent comparé au bios du pc, d'un point de vue fonctionnel c'est exact, l'un et l'autre servent à la même chose ; la différence étant que le bios peut être modifié et reprogrammé, le rom ne peut pas l'être. Le bios peut être comparé à l'open firmware qu'Apple utilise pour ses machines depuis le premier imac, et ce à la place d'instructions stockées en rom.

Pour revenir à l'émulation, pour émuler un Mac tu as besoin :
1. d'une machine, ici représentée par la rom (ou l'open firmware)
2. un support de stockage pour installer système d'exploitation et logiciels, ici représenté par une image disque (que tu feras avec Utilitaire disque par exemple)
3a. une disquette système, ici représentée par une image disque également (tu trouves ça sur le site d'Apple)
4b. un cd système

Quand tu as ces 3 trucs en présence, tout se passe comme avec un Mac physique, démarrage, formatage, installation, plantage et bombe, etc.

Concernant les 3 émulateurs Mac, par mon expérience, mini vmac est le plus abouti et le plus stable des 3, mais évidemment, étant donné qu'il émule un Mac+ il y a du plantage inhérent à à cette lointaine époque (1986 tout de même).
Sheepshaver n'est pas mal non plus, très rapide et simple à configurer, assez drôle à utiliser pour certains trucs (télécharger avec l'émulateur en utilisant Mosaïc sous OS 8.5 à 250 ko, ça laisse rêveur) ; en revanche, question jeu, beaucoup plantent méchamment même s'ils sont compatibles ppc, et le clavier est en qwerty même avec un OS français.
Basilisk ][ est le parent pauvre, pas très finalisé, plantouille, lent, mais pour certains jeux, il est le seul des 3 à les faire fonctionner (en revanche son cousin sur pc est une vraie furie).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

AnN a dit:


> Pour répondre à Halbert, la rom d'un Mac c'est un peu comme son cerveau, sans ça, le Mac n'est pas capable de causer à ses périphériques (écran, lecteur de disquette, etc) ni au système d'exploitation, c'est un programme qui contient les instructions de base, et comme il est extrêmement important, il est protégé (read only memory), c'est-à-dire non modifiable. Quand ton disque dur est HS, tu as droit à un screen of death (le sad Mac kaputt), c'est la rom qui prend la main pour te dire une dernière chose.
> La rom est dans le hardware du Mac, mais tu peux en faire une copie en utilisant le logiciel Copyrom (selon la génération du Mac, ton fichier sera plus ou moins volumineux).
> SUr les site d'émulation, tu verras que la rom est souvent comparé au bios du pc, d'un point de vue fonctionnel c'est exact, l'un et l'autre servent à la même chose ; la différence étant que le bios peut être modifié et reprogrammé, le rom ne peut pas l'être. Le bios peut être comparé à l'open firmware qu'Apple utilise pour ses machines depuis le premier imac, et ce à la place d'instructions stockées en rom.
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette longue réponse.
Je dois dire que j'ai abandonné car je ne sais tours pas comment faire. On m'a dit "yaka installer sheepslaver" !

Je reprendrai à mon retour de vacances car je voudrai bien sauver les CD

Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> On m'a dit "yaka installer sheeps*l*aver" !



Non non, il n'est pas question ici d'utiliser les services d'un esclavagiste de moutons, juste d'un tondeur de moutons : c'est SheepShaver !   



Halbert a dit:


> Je reprendrai à mon retour de vacances car je voudrai bien sauver les CD
> 
> Albert



Fais moi savoir quand tu rentre, je te ferais une version de Sheepshaver prête à l'emploi, si tu veux !


----------

